

Bad news for Tesla; Porsche is on electronic sports car - sgy
http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/porsche-electric-sports-car-rumored/

======
SEJeff
Elon Musk had always said more electric car contenders are a good thing. It
helps solidify his goal of widespread electric vehicles.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-response-to-
bmw-i3-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-response-to-
bmw-i3-2013-8)

